# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Jasmine/Daz/Debbie

## tammyy2j

Anyone hear that Jasmine and Daz hook up and then Debbie realises she has feelings for him. If true looks like another love triangle in Emmerdale. Got this from another spoiler board.

----------


## Katy

yeh i heard that. I read in All about Soap that she ends up fighting Jasmine.

----------


## chec2k

I read that Debbie tries to bully Jasmine but Jasmine sticks up for herself!

----------


## true.moon

i heard this aswell

----------


## soapy dream

a funny love triangle. i bet it will be a laugh, cant wait for it
does anyone think that emmerdale is the best soap on the box at the mo?

----------


## Charmed

Sounds good.I like Jasmine,but Daz and Debbie make a good couple.

But then again,I don't see it lasting long,if they do get together,because Daz is Andy's brother,which makes him Sarah's uncle.......uh oh,I'm rambling again.Lol

----------


## kirsty_g

i heard that aswell

----------


## i_luv_dennis

kirsty g what have you heard aswell

and i think debbie and daz

----------

